# Treo 650 Printing Question



## XZilla (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello to all,

Can anyone recommend a good utility that will enable me to print documents from my Treo 650? I have tried PrintBoy and EZPrint with no results at all. I am currently trying TealPrint which allows me to print via HotSync Spooler. While I can print when I hotsync, I don't really like the idea of hotsyncing for every print job. The only other problem that I have with TealPrint is that I can't print from the Docs ToGo program on my Treo.

FYI, while trying PrintBoy and EZPrint, I was trying to print via Bluetooth connection to my Toshiba Satellite A75-S231. With either program I was unable to connect.

I appreciate any help you can offer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

I had a similar problem with 2 mobile phones I had, seems the software for the 2 conflicted.
In the end I purchased a printer that had bluetooth, now I just send the photos/documents straight to the printer.


----------



## XZilla (Aug 25, 2004)

Which printer would you recommend? I have been partial to whatever is cheaper, but cost is not really an object if it will help me to accomplish my objective. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

I bought the HP 2575 all in one machine, I then purchased a bluetooth dongle 100mtr. I suggest if you want cheap then go google "cheap bluetooth printers"
Good luck.


----------

